# Greenbrier Thunder Jet Challenge sponsors



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

John is looking for sponsors for his 21st annual race.

Pm me if you can help out

thanks


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Super Tires is now onboard


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

we have picked up some good sponsors for the race
more are always welcome

Super tires
VRP racing
Greg's garage
Go HO racing
Slot Car Express
Small Scale Replicas


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

we are still accepting sponsors

just let know if you want to join up


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

we are happy to add JW's HO Speed Parts to the list


Super tires
VRP racing
Greg's garage
Go HO racing
Slot Car Express
Small Scale Replicas
JW's HO Speed Parts


----------

